# What are the Presidential Suites?



## fluke (Nov 20, 2012)

I have alway wondered what the presidential suites are at Point at Poipu and Ka'anapali Beach club.  The point values are 2.5-3 times larger than the next lower category.  What do they have that is worth the point differential?  Anyone stayed there or have any insight?


----------



## daventrina (Nov 21, 2012)

At KBC they are large 2BR suites in the corners of the top floor.
Larger than the other 2BR and fancier.
The only way that you are certain to get a corner unit.
But as you said ... very expensive.
Also, they are not available for upgrade


----------

